# Old Drake Bindings



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

The number should be listed on the side of the base tray. I'm pretty sure I had those bindings like 14 years ago.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

Some Guy said:


> I picked up some old drake bindings the other day. My research has lead me to believe they are some F-60s. They look exactly like these bindings. If there is anybody who can confirm that i do have the binding I think i have that would be great, also if there are any reviews, that would be wonderful.


Those are the first year of the F60 and were in stores fall of 1999. Great bindings for time, and will still get the job done.


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 13, 2013)

UNION INHOUSE said:


> Those are the first year of the F60 and were in stores fall of 1999. Great bindings for time, and will still get the job done.


Did Burton even have the three hole mounting system then?


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

Some Guy said:


> Did Burton even have the three hole mounting system then?


They did indeed.


----------



## rambob (Mar 5, 2011)

Yep those are good ol F-60s. Drakes were great back in the day (mid 90s to ?). I rode Drake Podiums on my 99 Lib Emmagator: Still my favorite kit of all time. I bought a bunch of pairs of Drakes back then (even had the ones u could adjust the flex in the baseplate: so cool), still got a couple pair of um. My grandson was using the Podiums till recently....wooo sorry didnt mean to thread jack! Getting too nostalgic!


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

Some Guy said:


> I picked up some old drake bindings the other day. My research has lead me to believe they are some F-60s. They look exactly like these bindings. If there is anybody who can confirm that i do have the binding I think i have that would be great, also if there are any reviews, that would be wonderful.


lol, I had a pair of these too. Not the stiffest binding in the world, but depending on what you want to do they should be fine. I gave them to my nephew when he went to UNH and he got some additional mileage out of them.


----------

